# removing stripped 3/32 allen screw from single handle delta shower faucet



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

i would first try a small flathead screwdriver that you can maybe bang in there with a hammer (be careful) that will stick enough to break it loose and get it off. you can also try drilling it out (also very carefully) with a small bit.


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

miguelsalcido said:


> I can't loosen 3/32 allen screw on my delta single handle faucet. Therefore I can't remove handle to fix the leak.


I don't know how you can remove a stripped 3/32" allen screw that's probably in a recessed hole since it's pretty small. But did the allen wrench round off while stripping the screw? If so, recommend that you dump that allen wrench set and buy a high quality set. 

In my younger days working as a computer tech, we had to remove pulleys, collars, etc. from printers, card punches and other mechanical units. I quickly learned the difference between cheap, soft metal allen wrenches that rounded off and stripped screws, and high quality tempered steel allen wrenches that actually removed the allen screws. There is a huge difference!

HRG


----------



## jamm51 (Sep 27, 2011)

You might be able to tap a Torx bit into the hole.

But, you must realize. It might damage the bit.
And you will probably only get one chance to break it loose.

Tap it in as far and as tight as it will go. It must be straight.
Use good strong leverage bar.
You will hear it SNAP when it breaks loose.
luck


----------

